# If this don't beat all....



## Charlena (Sep 19, 2007)

What's the difference between a Dog and a Cat?

A dog say's " Oh they pet me, they feed me, the really adore me...They must be GODS!"

A cat says.." Oh they pet me, they feed me, they just really adore me...I must be a GOD!"

HAhahahahahahahahahahaha if that ain't the truth!


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 19, 2007)

Meow  

My animals live better than i do.


----------

